# eastern kentucky



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey all, we are considering moving to eastern kentucky, maybe pike county as we really like the gun, home-school, and vehicle laws, taxes, better than NY. I have a list of questions if anyone is familiar with the area.
How many acres will support 4 dairy cows?
How many 1000 lb round bales will we need for winter?
How bad are the tornado's?
How bad are the rattlesnakes
What kind of hay grows well there?
Why cant I find any 200-300 acres plots of land for sale?
Are there good boonies? as in are there lots of roads where seeing two cars is a lot of traffic?
And can my hubby ride his snowmobile? 
Thanks for any info, it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you love in the country now? And farm (dairy cows, etc)? Just asking, cause I can't imagine much more culture shock than going from NY to eastern KY. so really, go visit, like maybe Hazard or somewhere. 
Why aren't there a couple hundred acres for sale there? You're kidding, right? We looked at 23 acres, sounded great, good price with house, barn, etc. Except the only flat area was immediately around the house, everything else in "acreage" was going straight up a hill/knob (that's what they call a slightly-less than immense mountain) meaning even goats would have a time of it to find anything to eat. Forget haying something like that. 
Not meaning to burst your bubble, but eastern KY is a special terrain, and if you aren't into coal mining the legally-sanctioned jobs (prime meth area) are scarce.


----------



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

Land there is very hilly... you will be hard pressed to find pasture land for sale.
tornado....http://www.tornadohistoryproject.com/tornado/Kentucky... so no tornado history there.... the mountains stop them.
You will need bales to feed year round since your unlikely to find adrquate pasture land...
Rattlesnakes(timber)and copperheads are specific to one location or another...cant speak in general to the entire region... but they are in the region...
If you find flat land for sale... the Kentucky 31 grass, orchard grass, timothy, clovers...many native grasses to choose from...
Boonies are eastern ky... therefore 4 wheelers and snowmobiles are considered alt forms of transportation in some locales...
hope that helps


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh....Honey....I was born and raised in Pike County in a little holler. I don't recommend moving there for ANYONE, period.
No tornados, the hollers can flood because of the abandoned sludge ponds, the hills make it seem that the sun goes down much earlier....hilly, hilly, hilly and covered in trees. Copperheads abound, bobcats....drugs and corruption are rampant.
I truely see it as hell on earth....


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, I knew I should post here!! Yes we live in the country, totally off grid, its rare I see anyone other than family, so I dont think the culture would be to much of a shock since we will be moving together=) I really appreciate your replies, I was not aware that there were NO flat lands, we will keep looking. And we dont live anywhere near NY city although thats what every body thinks.. There are some boonies even in NY but they still have you with the laws laws laws and TAXES. Ouch. Thanks again.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

There are small patches of clear land and small patches of flat land- but they're not always the same patch  

The people are, for the most part, pretty insular and native folks (just meaning born there, lol) aren't always welcoming to outsiders.


----------

